# Show Off Your Christmas Setup for 2010



## DJTrains (Oct 8, 2008)

It's been another year and once again I return to this forum to see your Christmas train setups.

Show what you have.

Thanks,
DJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

DJTrains said:


> It's been another year and I once again I return to this forum to see your Christmas train setups.
> 
> Show what you have.
> 
> ...



Wow, once a year?

You are not Santa Claus are you?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

big ed said:


> Wow, once a year?
> 
> You are not Santa Class are you?


It's Santa Cluas you silly.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Great idea for a thread. Stick those trains 'round the tree, guys. Grab the camera ... click, click, click. Post some fun!

(I will ... as soon as we get the tree!)

TJ


----------



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

we just set up 2 of our 3 trees that will have trains. im just hoping i can get my lionel sw7 running for my dads tree. its kinda part of his gifts! lolz


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Welcome Back!*

DJ is the smoke expert for 027 and O scale.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cabledawg (Nov 30, 2010)

I just bought a Bachmann Royal Blue Lines G scale set for the Christmas tree. Next spring it might go up as a permanent ceiling setup, but for now, it'll go around the tree. Once it comes in I'll get picks and post up.


----------



## Komodo (Jun 28, 2010)

I have a erie lackawanna gp20 pulling a Amtrak coach and four erie lackawanna passenger cars around the christmass tree, will get a small video.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> It's Santa Cluas you silly.:laugh:


It's Santa Claus don't you know?

I will go back and correct it thanks I don't know how I missed that.

But Santa Claus got class too.:laugh:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

A old video Christmas card of mine shows it all...


----------



## Smokestack Lightning (Oct 31, 2010)

shaygetz said:


> A old video Christmas card of mine shows it all...


Shay. I wouldn't have pegged you for such a metal head. Nice guitar licks.


----------



## beavis (Dec 3, 2010)

This in my Walthers CN North America GP9M pulling under my tree this year!

This is what revived my addiction to this hobby this year, and got my 2 yr old boy hooked too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Glasstream15 (Dec 3, 2010)

My 1946 Lionel 224 under our tree for the first time in many years. Maybe 30, I don't know. When my father died in 1998 it got lost in a bunch of stuff and it turned out my brother had it. He didn't know i wanted it but he kept it just as i had left it. The O=27 track is in bad shape and i will replace it with O for next year but right now it runs great from a 1946 "Type R" 100 watt transformer. It was my Christmas present in 1946, 1 month before I turned 5, but I wasn't allowed to touch it until 1950 when I was 8. My father and uncles set it up, ran it and put it up.

It really feels good to have that memory and the cats are confused but funny.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi guys,

I took the kids and wife out to the Christmas tree farm yesterday. Found a happy little tree. Took it home, added lights, ornaments, decorations, and ...

Our newly rehabed 1961 Lionel #233 Scout set ... decked out with a few goodies and presents in tow. Kids are having a blast. (Well ... me, too!)

Sidenote ...

My sister found this set covered in years' worth of grime and muck at someone's estate cleanout. She gave it to me, and my eyes rolled a bit, 'cause it was all looking pretty sad. Well, a small bit of patience and t.l.c. has gotten it running again. There's some scars and scrapes on all of the cars, for sure ... but I think this old train must be happy to be running around someone's tree again, with happy kids cheering and smiling nearby.

Stuff like that makes me happy ... 

A very happy, blessed Christmas and holiday season to all,

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Smokestack Lightning said:


> Shay. I wouldn't have pegged you for such a metal head. Nice guitar licks.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Here is my set up. Kind of messy but us boys are still having fun. 
short video footage


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

O's and HO's ... I like it!


----------

